# jig weight question.



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I am looking for feedback on jig weight. I am thinking of getting some 3/8oz, 3/4oz, and 1.5oz. I wouldn't think I would need them in every size? Just trying to cover the basics. 3/8oz for shallow or when the weeds are not as thick. 3/4oz for deep, and thicker weeds. And 1.5oz for punching through the super thick stuff. Does this sound good for a beginner? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I would add a 1/4 oz. and a 1/2 oz. And I personally never felt I needed anything bigger than a 3/4 oz.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Jose' said:


> I think I would add a 1/4 oz. and a 1/2 oz. And I personally never felt I needed anything bigger than a 3/4 oz.


So, 1/4oz, 1/2oz, and 3/4oz is what you would recommend?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

3/8 as well. That is the weight I use most frequently, whether it be a jig or Texas rigged plastic.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

3/8 oz is also my most used weight. The heaviest I own is 3/4 and I've never ft that I needed anything heavier. To me it's one of those things that you will have to figure out for your self what sizes work best for you and the structure your fishing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

basshunter12 said:


> 3/8 oz is also my most used weight. The heaviest I own is 3/4 and I've never ft that I needed anything heavier. To me it's one of those things that you will have to figure out for your self what sizes work best for you and the structure your fishing
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same here, I have only used heavier than 3/4 in Florida mates, here on Ohio that should be all you need for at least the vast majority of times.



Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

claytonhaske said:


> So, 1/4oz, 1/2oz, and 3/4oz is what you would recommend?


Agreed. 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 and 3/4. Keep colors basic, I usually keep green pumpkin and black/blue.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The number 1 factor in selecting the weight of a jig to use, is your ability to feel it. If you can't feel it, you're going to miss fish. That goes for Texas rigged soft plastics as well. Probably the next important factor is fall speed. There are a lot of generalities put forth concerning fall speed, such as, the colder the water the slower the fall. The warmer the water, the faster the fall. The dirtier the water, the slower the fall, the clearer the water, the faster the fall. And while those generalities are pretty accurate, they're certainly not hard fast rules. You have to take into consideration what you're trying to accomplish with your jig or Texas rigged soft plastic when choosing what weight you want to use.

For instance, you may be fishing water temps in the low 40's with a 1/4 oz jig and getting hits as the jig is falling beside cover. As you continue fishing, you come upon a fallen tree or another form of thick cover, and you need your bait to penetrate that cover. Now the 1/4 oz jig you were using becomes all but useless, because it doesn't have enough weight to get down in the cover. When fishing in heavy cover, penetrating the cover is more important than the bait's fall speed. 

Concerning water clarity. In dirty water a slower fall speed is usually better because it gives the fish more time to see your bait. But once again, you have to consider what you're trying to accomplish with your bait. At times you'll need to provoke what is called a reaction strike, where a bass strikes a bait not because its necessarily feeding, but because it passes so quickly that the bass strikes it out of instinct. Either territorial, curiosity, or defense. In those cases a heavier faster falling bait will trigger a bite. I usually have a better success provoking reaction strikes in clearer versus dirty water though. If the water is dirty I'm invariably going to be fishing a lighter weight bait, unless I'm trying to penetrate cover.

A lot of things can be done to tailor the fall speed of any weight jig. A change in line diameter. A change in line type. The thickness of the skirt, if one is present. The buoyancy of the trailer. Whether the trailer has built in action, or is simply straight with no built in action. So while recommended weights are a great starting point, they're not something that you need to strictly adhere to. As conditions change, so does the weight of the jig you'll want to use.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> The number 1 factor in selecting the weight of a jig to use, is your ability to feel it. If you can't feel it, you're going to miss fish. That goes for Texas rigged soft plastics as well. Probably the next important factor is fall speed. There are a lot of generalities put forth concerning fall speed, such as, the colder the water the slower the fall. The warmer the water, the faster the fall. The dirtier the water, the slower the fall, the clearer the water, the faster the fall. And while those generalities are pretty accurate, they're certainly not hard fast rules. You have to take into consideration what you're trying to accomplish with your jig or Texas rigged soft plastic when choosing what weight you want to use.
> 
> For instance, you may be fishing water temps in the low 40's with a 1/4 oz jig and getting hits as the jig is falling beside cover. As you continue fishing, you come upon a fallen tree or another form of thick cover, and you need your bait to penetrate that cover. Now the 1/4 oz jig you were using becomes all but useless, because it doesn't have enough weight to get down in the cover. When fishing in heavy cover, penetrating the cover is more important than the bait's fall speed.
> 
> ...


Great info!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

"Dirtier the water, the faster the fall". So realistically, how much of a difference do you think it really makes on say a 5-20ft fall?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> "Dirtier the water, the faster the fall". So realistically, how much of a difference do you think it really makes on say a 5-20ft fall?


Who said "dirtier the water, the faster the fall"? 

In 5' of water fall speed can make a big difference. In 20' of water the only time I'm worried about fall speed is in how long it takes the bait to get to the bottom. Other than that, I could care less what the fall speed is. Unless you're fishing super clear water, it's dark in 20' of water. I'm going to use a heavy jig that's going to make some noise as I drag it along the bottom. Basically the same idea as a heavy weight on a Carolina rig. 

If I hop a jig in that deep of water its gonna have a trailer that puts out a lot of vibration. Something that will help the fish find it when I'm not dragging it on the bottom.

And if the water is dirty, I sure won't be fishing 20' deep.

And Clayton, in colder water, say 55 degrees and under, I'm primarily concerned with fall speed when choosing jig weight. Once water temps get in the mid 60's and above, then I look more to water clarity for choosing jig weights, and consider fall speed secondary.

I'm not saying I'm right or wrong. Just sharing how I look at it.


----------

